# Coding for emergency room visit



## kelsey2 (Jul 30, 2012)

My surgeon was called into the ER to evaluate a patient, after doing so , my surgeon forwarded the care of that patient to a previous provider and facility. I believe my surgeon should be coding the ER visit as 9928?,  
because the patient maintained outpatient status.

Does anyone know different information that can assure me?  

Example 2—A surgeon is called into the emergency department by another provider for a consultation for a Medicare patient. 
If the patient doesn't require an admission to the inpatient facilty, the surgeon should bill the visit as an emergency department visit using CPT codes 99281-99285 at the 
appropriate level (1 through 5).
http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/jan10/cover2.asp


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jul 30, 2012)

depends on who you're billing, if it's Medicare, then probably yes because they dont accept consult codes anymore, but for other insurance, I would use the outpatient consult codes.  From what I know the only person who can bill the ER codes is the attending, and anyone else that's called in to consult should use the consult codes.  same thing for the initial and subsequent hospital codes.


----------

